# membership renewal status



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Could a mod please show my status as being renewed please? I paid up a few weeks ago but my status hasn't reflected this. Thanks in advance


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,Banner looks O.K. to me, but have changed to TTOC member rather than "too much time on my hands" 
Hoggy.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

That's smashing Hoggy, thank you. That's what I was looking for, and the 't'mll' is now blue instead of black


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi t'mill, [smiley=dude.gif] Still Luv the White RS Escort.
Hoggy.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Hogmiester [smiley=thumbsup.gif] You've gotta luv the Mk3 8)


----------

